# Sewing machine accessories needed



## 4lizards (Oct 13, 2017)

accessories for a popular, but old, sewing machine are no longer made.  I have a set of five 'stitch fingers ' that I would like copies of for those of us that no longer have the set.  They are stamped metal with some bending.  These are used to embellish clothing. I am expecting to pay for your time!  The pictures are at the bottom of this thread.  
I'm eager to hear from you!  Diana Andersen.  Dlandersen3@frontiernet.net


----------



## David S (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome Diana.  Can you post some pictures so we can better advise.

David


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 13, 2017)

+1 with David S.  I have no idea what a stitch finger is, or looks like.

A quick internet search leads me to believe they are different for each sewing machine manufacturer.

Pictures and dimensions would be useful so others could determine if they can help.


----------



## dlane (Oct 13, 2017)

What machine


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 13, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> +1 with David S.  I have no idea what a stitch finger is, or looks like.
> 
> A quick internet search leads me to believe they are different for each sewing machine manufacturer.
> 
> Pictures and dimensions would be useful so others could determine if they can help.



These are flat pieces of steel.  They are triangles 3.5 inches long and 5/8  inches wide at the top of the triangle.  Each tip of the triangle is bent and/or soldered to hold a piece of  lace, cord, fabric material to sew down on clothing for decoration.  (I'm not good on sending pictures on my iPad !)  go to you tube under omnistitch and you can see some examples of these made in 1980 to 1993.


----------



## francist (Oct 13, 2017)

Are these them, aka "feed fingers"?

-frank


----------



## whitmore (Oct 13, 2017)

The  'stitch finger' is, I trust, what is sometimes called a 'presser foot'?    If so, it's a fairly complex part,
with a fitting to mate with a manufacturer's plunger end (often thumbscrew clamped).   After making
it from (apparently) steel, there's a long tumbling (all surfaces to be smooth), and nickel-plating, possibly
rather heavy plating.   

One example here is obviously a stamping from sheet metal, to which a hinge has been brazed; another
might be a coining, sculpted on the upper face.   The feet are pressed into curved shapes.
There are joints, and one has an adjustable lateral offset (multiple parts with a thumbscrew)..

In a hobby setting, yes, these could be hand-carved.   For small batches, it might be possible to 
use a drafting program to make a 3-d model that could be carved in wax, and lost-wax cast, with some
hand finishing, in CuNi alloy.   The only easy way to get replicas would be to make 'em in a 3d printer, with
(probably not very strong) plastics.

Sheet  metal fabrication in mass production works, but would be uneconomic in one-offs.

It's a do-abe project, but not easy (many steps, many different tools required).   The small scale
is similar to jewelry work, but it's in STEEL, not as easy to work with as copper or silver.  And,
unless there's a model handy to work from, it's a BIG project to describe the shapes and dimensions
in order to specify a replica.

Have you looked at (for instance) Sears/Kenmore parts department?  Maybe adapting an available
foot for another machine would be feasible.


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 13, 2017)

francist said:


> Are these them, aka "feed fingers"?
> 
> -frank
> 
> ...


Yes!,  you have them right!  I have a set of five different ones tha I would like about 30sets of.


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 13, 2017)

4lizards said:


> of.





francist said:


> Are these them, aka "feed fingers"?
> 
> -frank
> 
> ...


Yes,  you are right!  They are not available any more and many people need them.  We loose, nick, bend them.


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 13, 2017)

whitmore said:


> The  'stitch finger' is, I trust, what is sometimes called a 'presser foot'?    If so, it's a fairly complex part,
> with a fitting to mate with a manufacturer's plunger end (often thumbscrew clamped).   After making
> it from (apparently) steel, there's a long tumbling (all surfaces to be smooth), and nickel-plating, possibly
> rather heavy plating.
> ...





4lizards said:


> Yes,  you are right!  They are not available any more and many people need them.  We loose, nick, bend them.


 not a pressure foot, but a feed finger as frank has posted.  I need to apologize for my lack of understanding of how this thread works.  I hope to figure it out soon!  

,


----------



## whitmore (Oct 13, 2017)

4lizards said:


> not a pressure foot, but a feed finger as frank has posted.



Those look easier; there's possibilities to laser-cut the shape from sheet metal, and hand-polish (maybe
just a Dremel tool and a selection of emery and rouge compounds) into usefulness.  The eye is
the critical bit, and it looks kinda... tiny.   

emachineshop.com is one outfit that might be worth looking into

<https://www.emachineshop.com/machine-shop/Laser-Cutting-Service/page77.html>

It still takes some work to get all the dimensions into the CAD environment; if you know someone with
a measuring microscope, that's a good place to start.   The patent (US #4640206) didn't have
much relevant info that I could see.


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 15, 2017)

dlane said:


> What machine


These are for the omnistitch machine which has not been available since 1993. I would like someone to make me copies of these feed fingers.  I have a set of five different ones that I would like 30sets made.  I will pay for your time!
Thank you.
Frank has found them online and posted a picture of them.


----------



## David S (Oct 15, 2017)

The picture Frank sent is not good enough for me to duplicate them.  The only way I think anyone would have a chance is if you supplied a sample to copy, unless you have a production drawing.

David


----------



## francist (Oct 15, 2017)

David is correct, there's not much hope anyone could realistically work from that simple illustration. I'm not even 100% sure on the operation with only that picture to go by. Sample part, or at least a series of more detailed photos/dimensions would be needed. 

I think the parts would need to be pretty consistent and fairly accurate, but in terms of complexity I'm not sure it's there. 150 pieces though is a factor. Processing by hand would be laborious so it's almost looking for someone with small-scale punching capabilities.  I do not.

Other than the three holes, there are two little bent tabs or "wings" at the very bottom tip? Is their purpose to corral the needle direction after it strikes the finger? 

-frank


----------



## David S (Oct 15, 2017)

Also to add to Frank's comments.  It would be good to know what you think these things will sell for.

I often do small production jobs for a friend, but I have to have some expectation of the price including material cost.

David


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 15, 2017)

David S said:


> The picture Frank sent is not good enough for me to duplicate them.  The only way I think anyone would have a chance is if you supplied a sample to copy, unless you have a production drawing.
> 
> David


I do expect to supply the sample pieces I have.  I can mail them to you with enough postage to return them if you can't use them.  As to price, if they cost about $20.00 each piece I can supply them to my friends at that cost.  I don't expect any profit for myself.  This is a whole new field for me!  I design clothing, quilt, and embroider .  If I could help my contemporaries with these missing pieces for their machines that would be great!


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 15, 2017)

To add to Frank's question, the tips of each piece are different shapes. This is to feed the embellishment materials under the needle to be sewn down on the main garmen.  If it would be helpful I can also supply sample fabric with the embellishment sewn down so you can see what these fingers do.  

Diana


----------



## RandyWilson (Oct 15, 2017)

My wife has every sewing machine known to man, two of most of them. She'd never seen this.


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 15, 2017)

They were sold in the 80s to 1993.  Were popular at the time .  Sold across the seas also.  Come up on eBay once in a while, bot the fingers are no longer available!  That is why I would like to be able to get a few for friends.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 16, 2017)

Seems to me, this is a great group project. Someone who's good with drafting could make a couple of DWGs of the pieces.  One of us accomplished at die sinking could make a die to punch out the basic piece. Someone else with a good press could punch out several  hindered of them, others could do the fine mill work, or whatever on the ends, one of our shooters could limber up a tumbler and polish the burrs off.  Just look a what Mikey accomplished, by himself. 

I'm no professional draftsman, but I could make drawings of the original pieces that others could use to do their part.  Yeah, I'm volunteering my copy of DraftSight.


----------



## brino (Oct 16, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> My wife has every sewing machine known to man, two of most of them. She'd never seen this.



.....and now that you showed her she needs two of these! 
-brino


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 16, 2017)

Best way is to watch eBay .  Be sure that it has the fingers!  If not, maybe I will have a set!

Diana


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 17, 2017)

brino said:


> .....and now that you showed her she needs two of these!
> -brino





4lizards said:


> accessories for a popular, but old, sewing machine are no longer made.  I have a set of five 'stitch fingers ' that I would like copies of for those of us that no longer have the set.  They are stamped metal with some bending.  These are used to embellish clothing. I am expecting to pay for your time!
> I'm eager to hear from you!  Diana Andersen.  Dlandersen3@frontiernet.net


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 17, 2017)

I have managed to post pictures, thanks to Jim Dawson!  I have a big curve to climb!  Let me know if you get them everyone.

Diana


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope you can find them.  They ended up at the end of the thread!

Diana


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 17, 2017)

J k


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 18, 2017)

Would anyone like to take this project on for me?  I will pay for materials and labor.  Can you give me an estimate for cost?  I have no idea on the time required or costs!  Can you suggest where I can get this done if no one here wants to do it?  I have one suggestion of emachineshop.com.

Thank you all for your kindness to an inexperienced lady.

Diana


----------



## francist (Oct 18, 2017)

Diana -- in many ways this would be an ideal project for me. Right size for my machines, fair amount of hand work, etc. But I still work full-time and am also tying up the last ends of my Dad's estate after two years. I wish I could help you, but I can't commit to this. Especially for 150 pcs. Hope you find somebody though, there's lots of talented people out there.

-frank


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 20, 2017)

francist said:


> Diana -- in many ways this would be an ideal project for me. Right size for my machines, fair amount of hand work, etc. But I still work full-time and am also tying up the last ends of my Dad's estate after two years. I wish I could help you, but I can't commit to this. Especially for 150 pcs. Hope you find somebody though, there's lots of talented people out there.
> 
> -frank


Frank,  would you be able to make me two copies each of the two fingers on the left?  They are my only samples of that style of finger.  I'm reluctant to send them off to a commercial place with the chance that I might not get them back.  I guess that I will be needing to try emachine shop next as no one has offered for the whole project.  Any cost for labor and materials is ok.  I'm not in any big hurry.

I'm sorry that you are missing your Dad.  My mom passed from Alzheimer's in March.  It is hard.

Diana


----------



## francist (Oct 20, 2017)

I admire your tenacity, Diana, or is that stubborness?  Regardless, my father would approve!

I will send you an email, perhaps we can work something out. Do keep your feelers out for others though, perhaps a better fit will happen along in the meantime.

-frank


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 20, 2017)

I watched a video of the fingers being used.   The two on the left have two holes which did not appear to have any function.  Diana, let Frank know if these can be omitted.   They are oblong holes so not as easy as just drilling.

I think many folks did not offer to help since this is thin sheet metal work and not easy for many of us.  For example, I do not have the tools to easily cut of form thin pieces of metal.   My hand held hacksaw may cut, but also bend the metal.  My hand held shears may not be able to cut.


----------



## David S (Oct 20, 2017)

Diana can you provide an accurate measurement of the thickness of the material.  I make replacement parts for old mechanical clocks.

David


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 21, 2017)

David S said:


> Diana can you provide an accurate measurement of the thickness of the material.  I make replacement parts for old mechanical clocks.
> 
> David


I have a cheap caliper from harbor freight.  It gives me 0.5 mm .  Years ago I did antique clock repairs . Wish I had known you then!


----------



## 4lizards (Oct 21, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> I watched a video of the fingers being used.   The two on the left have two holes which did not appear to have any function.  Diana, let Frank know if these can be omitted.   They are oblong holes so not as easy as just drilling.
> 
> I think many folks did not offer to help since this is thin sheet metal work and not easy for many of us.  For example, I do not have the tools to easily cut of form thin pieces of metal.   My hand held hacksaw may cut, but also bend the metal.  My hand held shears may not be able to cut.


The holes could be round as they help guide the embellishment under. The needle as it is sewn down.


----------



## David S (Oct 21, 2017)

4lizards said:


> I have a cheap caliper from harbor freight.  It gives me 0.5 mm .  Years ago I did antique clock repairs . Wish I had known you then!



Ok Diana, I think I will try and help.  My suggestion is for you to mail me the  one that you think is most desirable and in demand.  I am not sure I am into a production run or 30 each, but that will depend on how complicated the part ends up being.

You can start a private conversation with me and we can work out the details.

David


----------



## David S (Nov 21, 2017)

Don't think I will be making 30 or each but can make a few.  Diana sent me a sample and I just finished the prototype.  Goofed on the length of the one thread guide, but apparently that isn't critical.

The one with the brass tube is the prototype.





David


----------



## David S (Nov 23, 2017)

Well we have made a few more of two different diameter feed tubes....1/4" od and 5/32" od, but what ever they used had a wall thickness of 0.011".

So not sure if anyone out there has any need to make these or gets a request.   I am including a dimensioned drawing of the main sheet metal body.

Now with full transparency, I am an electrical guy and not a mechanical metrologist, so my drawing may not meet ISO Standards.


----------



## whitmore (Nov 23, 2017)

David S said:


> Don't think I will be making 30 or each but can make a few.  Diana sent me a sample and I just finished the prototype.



Looks great; the measured drawing could easily turn into a CAD prescription, for robotic
laser-cutting.   Sheet metal laser-cut production is amazingly easy (and relatively inexpensive)
to contract out, in few-dozen quantities.   Tumbling could handle the 'radius' prescription. 

Small to medium batch production might be less of a chore than hand-crafting a single was.


----------



## David S (Jan 4, 2018)

Just to keep this thread updated.  While I am not a "tin banger" I felt I should try and help Diana, so far all is good and now am working on the flat ribbon feeders.  Just finished the 1/4" ribbon feeder.  The original was made in one piece and folded over.  We made it in two parts and silver brazed the upper "U" shaped piece to the support.
The far right one is flipped over to show the other side.



This has been fun so far.

David


----------



## middle.road (Jan 4, 2018)

David S said:


> .....
> Now with full transparency, I am an electrical guy and not a mechanical metrologist, so my drawing may not meet ISO Standards.


As long as it conveys the critical details who really cares if it doesn't meet standards? 
If someone were to critique it, then they really need to get-a-life.
The drawing looks find to me. I can use it. In my opinion - after (40) years drafting - that is all that matters in this type of situation.
Now if you were to see one of my electrical drawings, you might roll your eyes. . .


----------



## David S (Jan 15, 2018)

Well after seeing all the work that B G Hansen does with sheet metal, I am almost embarrassed to post a progress report.  I have absolutely no sheet metal "proper" tools, so everything I do is with drill press, mill, bandsaw, file and a lot of creativity to try and make the bends.  Also while the originals are all made with a single piece of sheet metal, punch and formed, I made these in two parts, silver brazed together.

So this is the final production run of all the flat feeders.  Still some polishing to do, but they are what they are.




David


----------



## whitmore (Jan 15, 2018)

middle.road said:


> As long as it conveys the critical details who really cares if it doesn't meet standards?



After seeing real engineers for a few months, I'd say it isn't a WHO, but a WHAT that is the chief
concern.    Lots of sheet metal gets cut with laser or waterjet nowadays, and it's CAM (computer-aided
manufacturing) 'drawings' that set that non-standard.

It  mainly confused me, but the real engineers got good results from distant job-shop works, every time.


----------



## brino (Jan 15, 2018)

David S said:


> Well after seeing all the work that B G Hansen does with sheet metal, I am almost embarrassed to post a progress report. I have absolutely no sheet metal "proper" tools, so everything I do is with drill press, mill, bandsaw, file and a lot of creativity to try and make the bends. Also while the originals are all made with a single piece of sheet metal, punch and formed, I made these in two parts, silver brazed together.
> 
> So this is the final production run of all the flat feeders. Still some polishing to do, but they are what they are.



David, you are definitely too hard on yourself!
You obviously have the skills and tools necessary to reproduce these quite well.
Not to mention that you're the one that stepped up to help Diana.

Good on you!
-brino


----------



## David S (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks Brino.

Trying to tackle this, made me realize how skill full Bruce is when he fabricates all those erector set parts out of sheet metal.  And also what looks simple, well turns out not to be quite so.  I find making something on the lathe or mill is one thing, but this sheet metal stuff takes me to a whole other place. 

David


----------



## gr8legs (Jan 16, 2018)

I stumbled across this thread (no pun intended), saw that someone had dimensioned the drawings and decided to give it a whirl in 3D printing world. Had to look at a couple of videos to see how it was used with a sewing machine. Somehow I thought it was supposed to be parallel to a presser foot orientation, YouTube showed me it installs at a right angle. Aha!

SolveSpace for the design, Prusa printer for the output.

A bit thicker than the sheet metal parts and more an 'exercise' than a 'project' but here's the result:

Who knows, it might even work!

CAD Drawing:






The part on the printbed.





Another angle:


----------



## David S (Jan 16, 2018)

Very interesting.  The tube at the end does have about a 45°.  Although it is hard to tell in some of the videos the needle actually strikes the end of the tube as it grabs the embellishment hence the feeder has to flex somewhat.  I was only told this after I made them, and hope that my sheet steel will offer the same characteristics.

David


----------

